# Boy or girl?



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok so we have decided to take the plunge and get a new member of the family in sept/oct.We have contacted a couple of breeders however what we can't decide on is male or female.My hubby wants a girl because he can't stand walking male dogs because of he marking.I however like the idea of a boy because they seem more loving.
Please help!! Any advice welcome.
XClare


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It's a difficult one to decide. I had only ever had bitches in the past and would probably have gone for one again just because it was what I knew. However when I met the litter I just fell for Obi. Yes, he does mark his territory when we are out but he has never done it inside ever. Bitch urine can burn your lawn whereas I haven't had any problem with Obi. So there are pros and cons to both. Keep an open mind if you can, find a good breeder with the all important health tests and go from there.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Personal i feel the same as your hubby. boy dogs marking is a pain. i prefer my girls. also boys tent to have their lipstick out alot and its not pretty. 


but its up to you.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol I saw Dexters lipstick this weekend - what a shock it was !!!!




---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?h0j13h
Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy marks in a girly way and does a little wee at certain places on our dog walk! I have heard other owners say boys are less affectionate than girls and I have to say Daisy is as soppy as they come! To be honest I really don't think it matters  I would let the puppy choose you


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't think either gender is more affectionate than the other. I would choose the pup first, check it's gender after


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

This question is asked so often. Try a search and you will find reams of discussion! All cockapoos are affectionate and I find both of mine have left their wee stains in one way or another! Thats dogs for you!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I went for girls because I wasn't sure about the marking/humping, and as others have said 'lipstick'! Bess has just had her first season before being spayed so girls have their issues too.

I would say that both genders are equally affectionate so just keep an open mind.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I don't think either gender is more affectionate than the other. I would choose the pup first, check it's gender after


I think this is a really good tactic. Marcus and I were set on getting a boy but ended up getting a girl and couldn't be happier! The most important thing is how well you connect with the puppy


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

It had to be a girl for me as I too didn't want the constant leg cocking on a walk to mark posts! I also didn't fancy the idea of 'lipstick' coming out to play when being tummy tickled or any humping of my leg!!!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone.I hadn't thought about the lipstick ) maybe I won't let hubby read this  I think I like the idea of letting the puppy choose us.Does anyone have any issues with one *** toilet training later or one *** being more likely to have aggression issues over another?
XC


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Just had to add that my female dog marks quite a bit during walks, but never inside the house like I have heard of boys doing. She does, however, still pee a few drops sometimes when she is excited about visitors or when we come home. So you just never know! I don't think I would ever get another dog with so much white fur again, though


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Kel said:


> Just had to add that my female dog marks quite a bit during walks, but never inside the house like I have heard of boys doing. She does, however, still pee a few drops sometimes when she is excited about visitors or when we come home. So you just never know! I don't think I would ever get another dog with so much white fur again, though


Lol i said that after we got echo then we got delta lol


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Kel said:


> I don't think I would ever get another dog with so much white fur again, though


People often comment on Lolly being white and getting dirty. I always reply that their dark dog is just as dirty - they just can't see the dirt  At least with a white dog I know when she is dirty and give her a rinse so it doesn't end up all over the sofa


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Girls for us - we wanted a boy and then got a girl, liked her so much we got another girl. I don't like seeing the boy dogs getting excited either, and marking is a pain, but our Ruby is a humper (even after being done).

The downsides of girls - seasons, and then if you get them done, it's a big operation (they recover really well) but it feels worse because you're putting them in for what amounts to major surgery.

Having said that, when you see the pups it may well go out of your mind and you'll just get the one you fall in love with, boy or girl!

Ian


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes it's true boys hump and show their lipsticks but after neutering Dexter no longer does either. Bonnie on the other hand is still inclined to pee on people's shoes with excitement when they come through the door and her being spayed has not altered this anti-social habit! She left her mark on a friends brand new real ugg boots at the weekend, most embarrassing!


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

We have dog rocks in Honeys aster so it doesn't stain the grass. We went for a girl as I love girls!!! Have 2 daughters and 2 girl cats! Poor hubby !!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

It's meant to say "water"


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I wanted a girl as I have always had boys with my parents dogs and they always humped and marked every where you walked but I would not say either is more affectionate - my Labrador was a boy and he was just as loving as Rudi is as pepe my dads male poodle is just a big softy - he refuses to go in puddles or rain or cold haha. It's just a general preference - I chose the girl as it was different to what I was used to and my house is FULL of boys so I wanted a little princess  xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

My hubby wanted a boy as we have two daughters and he wanted a bit of macho in with the Barbie world!
Billy is now a little mummy's boy and very affectionate. He does mark occasionally out on walks but never inside. Humping and the appearance of the lipstick have gone since he was neutered. 
I agree - just let your puppy pick you on the day.
H x


----------

